# A hopeful restock of my 75



## lovely_jdw (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, after the traumatic epidemic that struck my tank a little over two weeks ago....we've ventured out and got more fish..
We got another Columbian Pleco (same as before)
2 regular Jewel (before we had a turquoise)
2 Dolphin
2 Frontosa (red/blue)
7 Peacock
1 Demasoni

All are about an inch aside from the pleco. Send pleasant thoughts my way!!! I am praying they love each other like my last group did :fish: 
I'll post pics as soon as they are comfortable coming up to the glass


----------

